

Google Street View Captures Your Shame: LARP edition - ekrangel
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/google-street-view-captures-your-shame-goog

======
gravitycop
The headline is misleading. It turns out that the Google Streetview pic was
staged. From the blogpost:

 _In case you're wondering, it seems we're looking at LARP ("live action role
play"), which is sort of like Dungeons & Dragons. Except instead of sitting
around in someone's basement with dice, you dress up in faux medieval armor
and attack people with tinfoil swords.

All of which reiterates what we've always felt about Google Street View:
Amazingly cool, but also kind of unnerving. Next time, head into the deep
woods, fellas.

UPDATE: A commenter lets us know our supposed LARPers are actually part of an
art project to bring fantastic scenes to Google Maps.

    
    
      Someone using Google’s Street View map may be
      surprised when looking down Pittsburgh’s
      Sampsonia Way.
    
      In May, artists Ben Kinsley and Robin Hewlett
      staged outlandish scenes, including a 17th
      century sword fight, and an escape from a
      building using knotted sheets, to be captured
      when a Google car equipped with cameras was
      sent down Sampsonia Way.
    
      The artists wanted to explore the boundaries
      between virtual and real worlds.
    
    *

~~~
tedshroyer
<http://www.streetwithaview.com/>

